# Will I be banned life time from GCC in that case??



## khanbhai (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello dear all

I need some guidance from you all. I went to visit visa few months before to UAE and got a job there luckily but it was not a good job i mean the environment, rules and salary they offer was very low.

I told them to delievered what they committed but they did not. I planned to left that job and I came back to pakistan from visit visa. Now the company is asking me to come back and they have got my employment visa as well. They are threatening me to come back or pay them visa expenses plus one month notice charges (which I did not give while leaving job) other wise they will ask the uae immigrations to put a life time ban on me from all GCC countries.

My question is that, can they do some thing like that as I never entered to UAE on that visa. 

please any help would be really appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

What they have can only be an entry permit. They cannot have processed your visa as they do not have your passport. The entry permit has a validity of a certain amount of days from the date it was issued (thirty or sixty or something like that). If it is not used, it expires, but it could be that your name remains in the computer, I am not sure. To me, this is the company's fault because they knew you had gone and, therefore, could have cancelled this before it was actually issued. Another point is that they have broken the law (as have you) because you worked for them on a visit visa. Could they ban you? I doubt they would go to the bother of trying to organize it. Can you be banned by Immigration/MoL? That, I am also not sure about. Very often, you don't know you have a ban until another visa (visit or resident's) is applied for as it's only then it comes up in the computer. Employment bans can be lifted by paying a fine though.


----------



## khanbhai (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for replying fast. Appreciated!
I am just looking if only such ban as you told and i read about ban for six month. If such thing they can do then its ok and not a problem i can pay. But i am just afraid that and surprise that how they can put a life time ban on me for GCC.
Do you think this is possible for them or this is law in uae?

thanks in advance


----------



## khanbhai (Dec 9, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> What they have can only be an entry permit. They cannot have processed your visa as they do not have your passport. The entry permit has a validity of a certain amount of days from the date it was issued (thirty or sixty or something like that). If it is not used, it expires, but it could be that your name remains in the computer, I am not sure. To me, this is the company's fault because they knew you had gone and, therefore, could have cancelled this before it was actually issued. Another point is that they have broken the law (as have you) because you worked for them on a visit visa. Could they ban you? I doubt they would go to the bother of trying to organize it. Can you be banned by Immigration/MoL? That, I am also not sure about. Very often, you don't know you have a ban until another visa (visit or resident's) is applied for as it's only then it comes up in the computer. Employment bans can be lifted by paying a fine though.


One thing more, they sent me scanned visa copy which is employment visa and it is written on it and I dont know how before they used my passport.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I may be wrong but I don't think there is any such thing as a GCC wide ban. If there is, I think you would have had to have done something illegal to get one. The document the company sent you is an entry permit. It is the first step in processing a visa. They cannot complete the process without you and your passport. If you do not enter the country within a certain number of days, it will expire. You must have given them a copy of your passport at some point, otherwise they could not have applied for it. Did they do your visit visa perhaps?


----------



## khanbhai (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks again ! Actually they helped me to renew my visit visa one time. So i gave them passport copy perhaps. I did not involved in any wrong thing there but yes i worked there while i was on visit visa. 
So, they renewed my visit visa and when i came back just before few days of my visit visa expiration, now they sent me copy of employment or entry visa.

Yes you are right they can not take this process to end untill I go to uae on that visa.


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

To reconfirm what BedouGirl said, there is not such thing as a lifetime GCC ban! If they threaten you, tell them that they broke the law by hiring you illegally and that they'd be subject to a 50,000 AED (last I heard). Conclude by saying that you will have your lawyer contact them and watch how all this is gonna go down the drain!


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi,

They cannot imposed you any ban.. Your not yet an employee... After employment visa, it should be converted to residence visa as the employment has only two months validity from date of issue... Just wait till your employment visa expires then visit UAE again... It will be fine...


----------

